
Holy Terror: The Rise of the Order of Assassins - tortilla
http://www.historynet.com/holy-terror-the-rise-of-the-order-of-assassins.htm/1
======
SingAlong
_First, Hasan fostered an atmosphere of intense ideological commitment that
produced a constant supply of volunteers willing to carry out his deadly
missions_

Seems like this was the first of suicidal terrorist groups.

 _They never engaged in the wholesale slaughter of civilians. Many of the
Sunni notables who fell to the daggers of the fida'is had encouraged pogroms
against Ismailis or ordered military expeditions against their enclaves_

But things seems to have changed. Now most who are killed by modern terrorist
groups are civilians.

Another interesting article: <http://www.weirdload.com/wl-assassins.html>

P.S: I bet the one who submitted this started reading such articles after
playing Assassins Creed :) I did the same after I played the game :)

------
occam
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_Bouyeri>

------
zppx
For good information about the Assassins (and the Nizari Muslims in general) I
recommend the books from Farhad Daftary specially "The Assassin Legends: Myths
of the Isma'ilis".

